
What Is Wireless Charging Good For? - vermilingua
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/03/technology/personaltech/wireless-charging-pros-cons.html
======
byoung2
If you have a waterproof phone and you get it wet (I am an avid jet skier),
the charging port will not work for several hours afterward (moisture detected
warning). A wireless charging pad is a must for these situations.

